
TurboTax tells Mac users to turn off security - gwbas1c
https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/2899293-turbotax-for-mac-icon-disappears-when-attempting-to-launch-program
======
gwbas1c
Downloaded TurboTax for Mac, and I was shocked to see that TurboTax is not
correctly signed.

This is the kind of security that prevents the ransomware seen in Transmission
a few weeks ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234589)

